# Thank you all



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support. My mum is defying logic and is still clinging on to life despite only having had around a litre of fluids for over a week now. It was expected she would probably not survive beyond a couple of days. She is peaceful and comfortable though, and although she cannot communicate because of her dementia she recognised me and was able to give me a few smiles  

Thank you to my fellow moderators who have been looking after things whilst I was away


----------



## Steff (Jun 2, 2013)

Alan,
Hi so pleased you bring up positive news, hope things are ok with your diabetes as well hun xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Alan welcome back.
So pleased that you have managed to visit your mum and she is so comfortable.
((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Alan,
So pleased to see you here and to see that you are keeping positive, well done!
Try not to neglect the diabetes cause you do so well with that.
Love to yourself and of course your poor Mum
Take care xx


----------



## gail1 (Jun 2, 2013)

alan so pleased to hear of your mum defying the odds you are both in my thoughts and prayers  God bless you both


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 2, 2013)

So pleased to hear your mum is comfortable. I will be keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## KateR (Jun 2, 2013)

So glad to see you back and with good news of your mum. Best of wishes to both of you.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm glad your mum is comfortable and has recognised you and can smile. I hope things work out for the best for everyone.


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mom Alan.  Thinking and praying for you both.


----------



## Highlander (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad to see you back.  You've been missed.


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 2, 2013)

It must be really tough for you Alan, but it's good to hear she can recognise you still.  I bet that gave her (and you) a lift.

Good to see you back but we all understand things are difficult for you right now.  Take good care of yourself.

Love to you, your mum and all your family at this difficult time.

Tina xx


----------



## newbs (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm glad your mum recognised you and was able to give you a smile.  Having been through this with my Dad, I know how hard this time can be.  I am thinking of you and hope you are managing to be take care of yourself too.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sending you hugs Alan (((()))))


----------



## Redkite (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad to hear you've been able to spend some time with your Mum and she was obviously glad to have you there.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 2, 2013)

Take care Al, thinking of you all.


----------



## fencesitter (Jun 3, 2013)

Sending best wishes your way, so pleased your mum was able to show you how glad she was to see you x


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 3, 2013)

We have missed you Alan and every day I've been thinking about you.  It's a difficult time and paul and I send our very best to you, lovely that you can get a smile from your mum even though she has been so poorly.  Lots of love.x


----------



## shambles (Jun 3, 2013)

Big hugs - thinking of you and glad you are getting the chance to be with your mum at this time.


----------



## PhilT (Jun 3, 2013)

Just seen this thread. Sorry to hear about your mum Alan. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## am64 (Jun 3, 2013)

just caught up with this big hugs Northe


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 3, 2013)

It sounds so comforting that despite her illness your mum was able to recognise you and appreciate you being with her. Take care Alan.

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 3, 2013)

Alan, it  must be a great comfort to you knowing that your mom still recognises you with a smile. Be kind to yourself and take care. You, and your mom, are in my prayers.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2013)

My lovely Mum is at peace.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 4, 2013)

Alan sending you our very best wishes xx


----------



## FM001 (Jun 4, 2013)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## shambles (Jun 4, 2013)

*Hugs*  xxxx


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you and your family. Take care


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry Alan, thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 4, 2013)

(((((hugs)))))....lots of hugs, love & prayers headed your way. Holding you in our hearts & prayers. Xxxx


----------



## Mark T (Jun 4, 2013)

My condolences to you Alan


----------



## Cleo (Jun 4, 2013)

so sorry to hear your news alan.
C x


----------



## Highlander (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your sad new.  

Take care


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Even though it was expected it was still a shock. But glad that I got to spend some time with her and that she was comforted by our presence.


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Alan. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. It is always a shock when we loose someone we love, even when it is expected. Please take care of yourself. We are all here for you anytime you need us.


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry to read this Alan.  Glad you got to spend some time with her in her last few days though.  Thinking of you and all your family.

Love Tina xxx


----------



## am64 (Jun 4, 2013)

just remember that smile x


----------



## Copepod (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Northerner. Hold on to the good memories, and take care of yourself - your mother is at peace now, and still wants the best for you, I'm sure.


----------



## Casper (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohh...I'm sorry, condolences to you and all your family. Take care (((hugs)))


----------



## margie (Jun 4, 2013)

Deepest sympathy to you Alan and your sister. 

I am sure that your Mum appreciated your final visit and will be watching over you. 

Take care {{{{}}}}}


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2013)

Alan I am extremely sorry to bout your mum much love and regards hun xxxxx


----------



## fencesitter (Jun 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Alan, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss Alan. So pleased you have some special memories with you and you were there to comfort your mum x


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> My lovely Mum is at peace.



Alan,
I'm very sorry to hear of the very sad loss of your dear Mum. 
Glad you had time to spend with her for her last few days & hours. Now think of all those good times you had with her.
Thinking of you and your family/relatives.  Take care xxx


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2013)

Realy sorry Alan. Look after yourself. Life !


----------



## VanessaK (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss I haven't been on for a while and have just seen this thread, sending my condolences take care x


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 5, 2013)

So sorry Alan, glad you spent some good time with her over the last week.  lots of love and hugs being sent your way.xx


----------



## newbs (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear your sad news.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Mossey (Jun 6, 2013)

Alan. So so sorry   Nothing replaces a mum but you have all your memories and they last forever and one day you will smile at them.  ((((( hugs )))))


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Mum Alan ((((((((((hugs))))))))) Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss Alan, but glad you were able to support her and comfort her at the end.

Deepest sympathies to you and the rest of your family.

Hope the arrangements go smoothly and without upset.


----------



## Dorset Dumpling (Jun 6, 2013)

As said by others - hold on to those good memories - best wishes x


----------



## Rivki061 (Jun 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> My lovely Mum is at peace.



Alan I haven't been on the board much recently so I only just saw this.
  I am truly sorry for your loss and may your memories of your mum be a comfort to you.

May she rest in peace and condolences to you and the rest of your family.


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> My lovely Mum is at peace.




Alan,

So sorry I missed this post - I hadnt realised your mum had passed. It must have been a comfort that you were all able to see each other and that your mum is at peace now. Bev x


----------

